
The Hong Kong Protests Could Be a Prelude to a Big Showdown over Taiwan - ryan_j_naughton
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/06/taiwan-hong-kong-protests-china-extradition-independence.html
======
NotPaidToPost
> Politically, the timing of the crisis works quite well for the nationalist
> Tsai,

Err... Tsai is not in the 'nationalist' camp (KMT), she is from the DPP (Pan-
Green coalition).

The rest of the article on Taiwan history is equally poor and confusing.

